# One of THE coolest things I've ever seen!



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

that's really cool. At times the puppeteer that was controlling the head really looked like he was being pushed around by the "horse". He really practiced that. I kept waiting for the owner to mount up =)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It was a "broadway" show in London first. IT will be made into a movie, coming out in a few months, I think. Or sooner, not sure.


War Horse in the West End -- TV advert - YouTube

http://www.google.com/url?url=http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3Dq-bni4QqSv4&rct=j&sa=X&ei=H7aHTrCBDezSiALLmMW8DA&ved=0CF0QuAIwAQ&q=warhorse&usg=AFQjCNES9XcUJlXvPpy8Xkz7y794GqdcwA
War Horse Trailer - YouTube


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I would love to see the theatre version or the movie for that matter. I can imagine the hours they spent getting all the details down. Amazing!!!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

The book was really great (and too short to be honest). I think when I saw the trailer, the movie will be out in December and I'm pretty sure Spielberg directed it. I cannot wait!

But that was very very cool to see. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Haylee (Feb 2, 2011)

I want to go see it sooo bad.


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Too cool. Thanks for posting! I can't wait to see the movie, even though they used real horses instead of those awesome puppets. So much work and practice must have gone into those! Simply brilliant!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I only wish they'd had the eyes be moveable and the eyes open and close. That tells a lot about feeling, though horses done' seem to blink as much as many animals do.


----------



## anbrady90 (Oct 12, 2011)

That was really cool. I actually started watching other videos of it on youtube lol


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

They had articles on "The Making of War Horse" in Horse Illustrated and Young Rider


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, someone needs to tell that handler to not grab and twist his hand on the cheekpiece of the bridle. This could be very dangerous!
Also that horse could use a few ground lessons. He was pushing those people all over the place and doing whatever he felt like! 

Hehe... this is very cool though. I can't wait for the movie to come out.


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

I actually saw the War Horse on Broadway. It was amaaaazing. I cried like a baby because it brought back horsey memories...

@Tiny- The horse does blink. I didn't watch the video, but in the show it functioned in every way. The puppeteers even did the sound effects themselves. Really truly amazing play and such. Any horsey people who see it will critique the horsemanship heavily. I know I did, haha!


----------

